# New and Overwhelmed



## realist (Sep 9, 2011)

hello from MN... 

i've been doing a lot of looking around online the past few weeks and there's way too much information out there... i think it would be nicer to just be able to talk to a few people instead of just reading webpage after webpage...

i'm a novice... i have never ground meat, do very little grilling but love to cook... i'm looking to make my own brats, sausage and meat patties... things i'm looking to replicate are the grilled chicken patties you can get from trader joes, flavored brats i buy from the meat department in the grocery store(minus all the fat), chicken, spinach and asiago cheese brats you can get from sams club... i like the fact i know everything that's going into what i'm making... nothing artificial and lowest possible fat

i currently own a rival vacuum sealer model vs106 (picked up refurbished for $25) which i have already used to freeze chicken breasts with... i bought about 15 pounds of split breast for 89c a pound... cut the breast from the bone, took off the skin and fat... worked wonderfully...  i am curious though if i can use this model with the rolls of plastic instead of the bags... if so, any recommendations on where to purchase cheap rolls from...

i recently bought a #8 LEM 575 watt meat grinder from fleet farm only because it was on sale for $88... i'm not going to use it yet until i know this is the one i should be using... the sale ends tomorrow so it was the only reason i got it now... my budget for a grinder is $100... give or take a few dollars... i'm also looking at the Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder 1/2 HP from northern tool... 

my question is, should i be looking at wattage or horse power... anyone have other grinder options in that price range i should look at? any other pieces of equipment i will need? i do have a scale too... 

thanks for the guidance...


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 9, 2011)

First off, welcome to SMF!  There is alot of info here and please take time to read the many threads. They alone can give you the answers.  I don't do what you are planning, but many others do and will be along to help.

Enjoy it!  Dont get discouraged at failures as they lead to improvements for the next round!

John  

(formerly from Rochester, MN)


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome realist... Do you own a meat grinder? after that the rest is simple.


----------



## realist (Sep 9, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Welcome realist... Do you own a meat grinder? after that the rest is simple.





Realist said:


> i recently bought a #8 LEM 575 watt meat grinder from fleet farm only because it was on sale for $88... i'm not going to use it yet until i know this is the one i should be using... the sale ends tomorrow so it was the only reason i got it now... my budget for a grinder is $100... give or take a few dollars... i'm also looking at the Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder 1/2 HP from northern tool...
> 
> my question is, should i be looking at wattage or horse power... anyone have other grinder options in that price range i should look at? any other pieces of equipment i will need? i do have a scale too...
> 
> thanks for the guidance...




i would also like to add another question... what is everyone's thought on natural and collagen casings... do people just use the natural ones because their stubborn or is there really that much difference...


----------



## alblancher (Sep 9, 2011)

Natural casings tend to be more forgiving.  They shrink to fit the stuffing better and provide a better "pop" after cooking.  Collagen casings are more consistent in size, do not have to be preserved with salt and water and are not as "messy".  I use natural casing for sausages and collagen when stuffing smaller snack sticks.  I think they are considerably cheaper then sheep casings in the smaller sizes


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 9, 2011)

Realist said:


> hello from MN...Me Too!
> 
> i've been doing a lot of looking around online the past few weeks and there's way too much information out there... i think it would be nicer to just be able to talk to a few people instead of just reading webpage after webpage...
> Lot's of guys from Minnesota here, so if we know which part of Minnesota you're from, we may be able to hook up
> ...


My Answers in RED

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## realist (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome and quick replies...

natural casings more forgiving? I would have thought that would have been the other way around. After rinsing natural casings, is there any significant sodium left behind.. I try to lower my salt intake as much as I can

anyone know where Kitchener is made. That might help determine which meat grinder I buy. I see LEM is made in China. I can't find where Kitchener is made.

I'm live in SE MN

I do have a scale and have been looking at $99 stuffers.. I'm also thinking about making my own smoker.. Depends how ambitious I get. Thumbs Up


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 10, 2011)

I use natural casings for sausages, and collagen casings for snack sticks.

Natural casings stretch a little more and collagen casings tend to split under too much pressure

Todd


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 10, 2011)

Take a deep breath!! OK?

Find ONE (1) recipe for a fresh sausage. OK? Make ONE (1) 5 # batch of the sausage. OK? 

COOK AND TASTE IT!! OK?

Baby steps. I really recommend Ruhlman and Polcyn's "Charcuterie". Easy and straight forward recipes. 

Try a fresh breakfast sausage or chorizo first - you don't need to stuff them!!

Have fun. Food is FUN!! If you ain't havin' fun you have missed the reason for cooking!!

I've got a pound of fresh garlic sausage thawing right now. I'm planning to poach the sausage in some fantastic red sauce a Sicilian buddy and I made two weekends ago and then do fresh veggie "pasta" (julienne squash, zuchinni, and eggplant). Making your own food is fantastic!!


----------



## saugeyejoe (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive never purchased a grinder but 746 watts = 1 horsepower.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 10, 2011)

toSMF there Realist. First I have to agree with ChadinClw. Don't try to do everthing at once. Try one recipe, see if you like it, make your own improvment, and try again. Thats the beauty of fresh sausage. You do a "fry test" when you get it mixed up, then if you need to add something just go ahead and do it till you get it where you want it. If you bought a LEM #8 grinder for $ 88.00, you didn't buy it.... you STOLE it!!! I just saw the same one a BPS yesterday for $ 288.00. You will want to get a sausage stuffer, some people use there grinders but it can be a bit of a challenge. You can get them from a number of places like Northern tool or Grizzly's. And don't be afraid to ask questions, we all need some help on one thing or another. Lots of geat folks here and as many great recipies too! Good luck and good smokin to you.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 10, 2011)

Have to agree with the posts above and you....to much info can be daunting & intimadating.Take it slow. I have yet to make sausage but it's on my short list of things to do. There are MANY great guys on here that do all kinds of sausage and post tutorials....it won't take you long to find them & recipes to copy and try. Any specific questions you have just ask and you will get answers. This is the best site IMHO for learning anything related to what you're looking for. I'd start with the handy dandy search bar above and check out some links posted from members. Some will even have tutorial links below their names to click and follow. Enjoy the site and the ride to sausage making heaven. Welcome to the SMF....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2011)

Realist, evening.....Follow the advice from previous members about the grinder and stuffer...As far as casings go, I have only used natural casings. I like to do things the "old fashioned way". I like the "snap" when you bite into them. You can rinse the salt out, no problem.

I have the Grizzley 5# stuffer and it works well. It has plastic gears but they are replaceable if you have a problem.... If you treat them with respect, should be no problem...

Enjoy your long smokey ride on this forum... great people and great recipes... Dave


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 10, 2011)

My answer is in red below


Realist said:


> hello from MN...
> 
> i've been doing a lot of looking around online the past few weeks and there's way too much information out there... i think it would be nicer to just be able to talk to a few people instead of just reading webpage after webpage...
> 
> ...


Good Luck, RP


----------



## roller (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## realist (Sep 11, 2011)

*breathing*

i've decided to just keep the grinder i bought... will probably make something sometime this week... i'll definitely start small... even if it's just grinding beef for burgers

and thanks again for the welcome... great community you guys have here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2011)

Realist, Welcome to the Q Crew at SMF...I gather you have an issue with Salt and like to keep it down, no problem there. I would have to caution you on how Low Fat you go with Sausage...Less than 10% and your Sausage will have the taste and texture of a SAND FILLED SOCK...If Fat is against Dr's orders, a Little bit of Great Sausage is better than a  bunch of " it's OK, but Really Dry" stuff...JJ


----------



## realist (Sep 12, 2011)

chef jimmyj... i definitely agree with a little bit of great food is better than a lot of crap... if i can get between 10-15% i'll be happy... i need to find the happy medium... 

when i asked the guys at the meat department what's the fat to meat ratio in their brats and they can't tell me, that's when i'm scared lol... as tasty as they are, there's a lot of "white" showing through the casing... i can only imagine how fatty they are...

plus, i'd like to make "gourmet" brats... chicken asiago spinach, chicken green onion, chicken red pepper mozzarella.. you see the idea


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2011)

Realist, 10-15% will be good. I had a "Health" conscience neighbor who made a batch of straight up Venison, no added fat, sausage. As soon as you cut it the meat fell out of the casing and I had to choke it down with a six pack of Bud...Sausage at the Megamart is most likely 30-40% fat or more.The custom Brats sound great, post Pics and Recipes of your successes...JJ


----------

